

Inactivity 'killing as many as smoking' - tokenadult
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-18876880

======
tokenadult
The full text of the underlying study from The Lancet

[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(12\)61031-9/fulltext)

is available in a printer-friendly

[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736\(12\)61031-9/fulltext?version=printerFriendly)

or .PDF version

[http://download.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS01406...](http://download.thelancet.com/pdfs/journals/lancet/PIIS0140673612610319.pdf)

to persons who register at the website for The Lancet, and registration is
free.

